# P0642 Code 2nd time in a little over a month



## pacojustin (Jan 27, 2010)

I got a P0642 code yesterday for the second time in a little over a month. I guess this has something to do with knock control. I did a quick search and found nothing usefull online. Anyone one know what can be causing this? Last time I took it to the dealer and they reflashed over my tune .


----------



## pacojustin (Jan 27, 2010)

No one can help? No suggestions as to what I should look for? I am new to VWs and turbo motors and would appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## Banned 4 Life (Jan 25, 2007)

You tumble flap motor is shot. happened on my car last summer. They replaced the motor and some sensor and everything was fine. I had rough idle and would throw codes all the time before they fixed. Hope you have warranty as i remember looking at my invoice and saying to myself that I was really happy i didn't have to pay for that one.


----------



## pacojustin (Jan 27, 2010)

Does anyone else agree with this? From what I have read the tumble flap issue usually throws codes other than the P0642. Any way to test to confirm this?


----------



## Banned 4 Life (Jan 25, 2007)

Just looked at my vehicle repair history, P0642 reference a bank sensor A- Low voltage is the exact code definition, they replaced my tumble flap motor and performed the adaptation and software update on the ECM. Believe me or not, its not my car...


----------



## pacojustin (Jan 27, 2010)

Didn't mean to offend you. It is my car which is why I am looking for other words of wisdom before I trust the first guy I hear on the internet. Nothing personal. Any tumble flap repair threads out there?


----------



## Banned 4 Life (Jan 25, 2007)

pacojustin said:


> Didn't mean to offend you. It is my car which is why I am looking for other words of wisdom before I trust the first guy I hear on the internet. Nothing personal. Any tumble flap repair threads out there?


Not offended, just trying to help you resolve your problem sooner rather than later.


----------



## pacojustin (Jan 27, 2010)

How risky is it to drive as is? I don't really know anything about the tumble flap. Sounds like it will just run somewhat poorly but can't cause any real damage.


----------



## Banned 4 Life (Jan 25, 2007)

pacojustin said:


> How risky is it to drive as is? I don't really know anything about the tumble flap. Sounds like it will just run somewhat poorly but can't cause any real damage.


Not a lot risk really. Poor Idle, increased fuel consumption, slightly retarded timing(may feel like the car is sluggish in the low end and then just opens up like a beast up top) and harder to start in the morning or when it is cold.


----------



## pacojustin (Jan 27, 2010)

I found a DIY for changing the flapper and wanted to post it to help anyone else searching for this. http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/306032-Intake-flap-Motor-replacement-DIY


----------



## Banned 4 Life (Jan 25, 2007)

pacojustin said:


> I found a DIY for changing the flapper and wanted to post it to help anyone else searching for this. http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/306032-Intake-flap-Motor-replacement-DIY


Thats is pretty good DIY, but keep in mind there are sensor also that may need to be replaced, especially if you are throwing P0642, and you will need to still have the adaptation completed or you may still throw the code.


----------

